
Ask HN: Good open source hardware project to learn from and contribute to? - EvgeniyZh
I&#x27;m willing to learn VHDL or Verilog&#x2F;SystemVerilog and searching for a project to learn from and later to contribute to. There are almost no projects on GitHub. So are there actually any active and contributor-friendly hardware project?<p>Also what should be motivation in choice between VHDL, Verilog and SystemVerilog? Are there any recommended books?
======
digikata
Perhaps look for projects at hackaday.io too (though there the problem may be
sifting through them to find ones with communities vs one-offs).

Edit: I see about 1k VHDL and 1K Verilog projects on Github when I search
under FPGA. More than I originally thought there might be...

~~~
EvgeniyZh
Yeah, there is a decent amount of projects on Github, but not much of them are
actively developed. f32c
([https://github.com/f32c/f32c](https://github.com/f32c/f32c) ) is one of the
interesting things I found

------
brudgers
Just a thought, learn VHDL or Verilog before searching for projects to
contribute to because most open source projects cannot take on a person with
very limited skill using the tools upon which the project is built. I suspect
that hardware is less likely to have the ability to absorb greenhorns than
software projects given the expense of making changes in production.

Good luck.

~~~
EvgeniyZh
From experience of learning other languages, I feel that reading other people
code is one of essential parts of language learning. So I'm seeking first of
all for a project to learn from, and only then, possibly, to contribute

------
ashwn
I'm curious as to what you find as well. I did some hardware stuff in college,
and would love to get back into it.

